# Strings for PSE Bowmadness 3G



## edthearcher (Nov 2, 2002)

do a search on string making you should be able to find it, its in this section on the top


----------



## bowhunterpse (Oct 23, 2005)

Contact prestige archery!!


----------



## axeforce6 (Sep 15, 2010)

Call PSE. They will send you a PDF of the strings with every spec you will need. They don't serve the idler but if I was you I would.


----------



## Flame-Tamer (Mar 1, 2009)

axeforce6 said:


> call pse. They will send you a pdf of the strings with every spec you will need. They don't serve the idler but if i was you i would.


tttttt


----------



## helix33 (Jul 10, 2006)

axeforce6 said:


> Call PSE. They will send you a PDF of the strings with every spec you will need. They don't serve the idler but if I was you I would.


Don't serve the idler it isn't served for a reason. You can get the string lengths from PSE's web site under support.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

helix33 said:


> Don't serve the idler it isn't served for a reason. You can get the string lengths from PSE's web site under support.



Im curious to why they dont? Since it is a reason


----------



## TJK (Dec 2, 2010)

helix33 said:


> Don't serve the idler it isn't served for a reason. You can get the string lengths from PSE's web site under support.



Could you explain this, I have always served idler servings even if bow manufacture didn't. As long as there is enough room in the idler wheel what could it hurt? This makes a more stable string with no peep rotation. I have always thought that the only reason for the bow manufacture not serving the idlers was to save money.


----------



## helix33 (Jul 10, 2006)

TJK said:


> Could you explain this, I have always served idler servings even if bow manufacture didn't. As long as there is enough room in the idler wheel what could it hurt? This makes a more stable string with no peep rotation. I have always thought that the only reason for the bow manufacture not serving the idlers was to save money.


The PSE Idler wheel on all of the Bowmadness lineup since it's inception is engineered and designed to not be served. It has to do with the way it's grooved and offset. When the bowmadness line was first introduced PSE warned about this, stating that serving over the idler could cause the string to come out of the track and derail the string from the bow. This was straight from the engineers at PSE who designed the bow. I have a JBK custom 8190 string on my 3g that's not served over the idler and I haven't had a bit of peep rotaion or instability in the string since it was installed. Also, if the owner of the bow is speed minded they will lose substantial speed serving over the idler.


----------



## TJK (Dec 2, 2010)

I’m not trying to argue with you I just wanted to know the reason. I haven’t built that many strings for PSE bows but the ones I have, I have served the idler serving. I haven’t had any problems with them but I may rethink this before doing another. It just seems like most of the comments on here about no idler serving vs. idler serving people are saying to go with serving.


----------



## edthearcher (Nov 2, 2002)

helix33 said:


> The PSE Idler wheel on all of the Bowmadness lineup since it's inception is engineered and designed to not be served. It has to do with the way it's grooved and offset. When the bowmadness line was first introduced PSE warned about this, stating that serving over the idler could cause the string to come out of the track and derail the string from the bow. This was straight from the engineers at PSE who designed the bow. I have a JBK custom 8190 string on my 3g that's not served over the idler and I haven't had a bit of peep rotaion or instability in the string since it was installed. Also, if the owner of the bow is speed minded they will lose substantial speed serving over the idler.


i read your statment and to be honest with you i doubted it. so i called PSE a few minutes ago, and yes you are right the lady said we do not advise it altho many string makers do it. its not nessary as to the way the idler wheel is designed. and i just did a bowmadness a week ago and served the idler wheel, sorry for doubting you ED


----------



## Flame-Tamer (Mar 1, 2009)

I always serve mine especially since some of their wheels had grooves in the that act like teeth. Bowmadnesses have them, Diamond outlaws have them. I have seen some chew up strings and a little serving over them helps wear in my observations so far.

.03 worth..


----------



## 1 3D Shooter (Oct 19, 2008)

Basajaun said:


> Hi colleagues,
> 
> I need to replace the string and cable for a PSE Bowmadness 3G 2012. Can you help me with the specifications (dimensions and materials). I wish to make myself the strings.
> 
> ...


If you are replacing them and are building them yourself as you say you have all the info right there. The lengths are on the bow and you can spec out your own strings that are on your bow. There is really no other info that you need.


----------



## helix33 (Jul 10, 2006)

TJK said:


> I’m not trying to argue with you I just wanted to know the reason. I haven’t built that many strings for PSE bows but the ones I have, I have served the idler serving. I haven’t had any problems with them but I may rethink this before doing another. It just seems like most of the comments on here about no idler serving vs. idler serving people are saying to go with serving.


No problem, I never took it like you were trying to argue with me and I definitely wasn't trying to argue with anyone either. Sorry if it came across like that.


----------



## helix33 (Jul 10, 2006)

edthearcher said:


> i read your statment and to be honest with you i doubted it. so i called PSE a few minutes ago, and yes you are right the lady said we do not advise it altho many string makers do it. its not nessary as to the way the idler wheel is designed. and i just did a bowmadness a week ago and served the idler wheel, sorry for doubting you ED


No problem my friend.


----------



## Polkat9000 (May 15, 2012)

jeremy mullens ie deerhunter81


----------

